# Suppressors from FL to AL



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

What do I need to do to legally possess my suppressors in AL? I live in FL and want to shoot some pigs.

I was trying to do some reading from Google but figured I would check here and then verify.

Thanks


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Suppressors are exempt from transport notification to the ATF. As long as you have a stamp, and as long as AL allows hunting with a suppressor you should be fine. 









Traveling with a Suppressor – Silencer Central


So you just bought a silencer, or maybe you’ve had one for a while now. The important thing is you are enjoying all of the benefits of owning and using a silencer, and are having a (quiet) blast with…




www.silencercentral.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Nothing for the suppressor. I would carry a copy/form of my tax stamp and ID.

Make sure you are hunting legal and the gun is legal and have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Only need a special request for SBR. Suppressors are good to go pending hunting state laws.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If they want to see my stamps, then their ID better say IRS or ATF.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Would hate to get into a situation where I was waiting on one of them. 

Most wildlife officers may not be as educated as some on the subject. 

I myself need to research more, but mine stays in the safe. 

Wish I could find sub sonic blackout ammo…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If they want to see my stamps, then their ID better say IRS or ATF.


Pretty much. I don't show my stamps to anyone, and the 1 range that has asked for them I told them to F off and have never been back (Santa Rosa shooting center)

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

not to go to off topic, but what’s best setup for night hunting when u have a pig problem on family land ? whats my best mid price range option with a budget of 2kish for both gun and scope?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

halo1 said:


> not to go to off topic, but what’s best setup for night hunting when u have a pig problem on family land ? whats my best mid price range option with a budget of 2kish for both gun and scope?


Not to get too off topic either, but what’s the proper ignition timing for a 71 Plymouth?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MikeH said:


> Not to get too off topic either, but what’s the proper ignition timing for a 71 Plymouth?


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

halo1 said:


> not to go to off topic, but what’s best setup for night hunting when u have a pig problem on family land ? whats my best mid price range option with a budget of 2kish for both gun and scope?


If that were my budget I’d use whatever host you already have for a suppressor and spend the 2k on a scope. Thermal and/or NV scopes start around 2k for something worth buying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

halo1 said:


> not to go to off topic, but what’s best setup for night hunting when u have a pig problem on family land ? whats my best mid price range option with a budget of 2kish for both gun and scope?


They answered my question so no worries.

I would do as someone else stated and spend the entire fund on the optic while using what you likely already own for a weapon. 

I dont have much experience with Night Vision/Thermal but what I played with, your barely getting into the worthwhileness at $2k. 

I have shot a fair bit just using gun and light. They dont spook when they get hit with a light. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I’d put a green motion activated hog light on the feeders, and use a regular scope. That’s how the Texas boys I hunt with do it. The best way to control hogs is to trap them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> Pretty much. I don't show my stamps to anyone, and the 1 range that has asked for them I told them to F off and have never been back (Santa Rosa shooting center)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


The range actually asked? They decide they were enforcing the law these days?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> The range actually asked? They decide they were enforcing the law these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of RO think it's their own little feifdom and can do anything they want. The ones that do have the same walk when they hear "rapid" fire.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> The range actually asked? They decide they were enforcing the law these days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, $10/hour range officers love the power the get to wield while open carrying their Taurus 1911... 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


>


Dangit, it stopped to early. I wanted to see gomer pile in action.


----------

